# Electrical Question



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I want to add a ceiling fan in my master bath. I don't have a j box in the ceiling.

What would be the proper way to wire a new j box in the ceiling? 

Could I double the switch for the hall light and "splice" off the hall light? 

I'm not an electrician and would most likely hire an electrician to do this for me.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Maybe a picture-


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

My concern is if you draw power from the hall light would you need the hall light to be on for the bath fan to work? Can you draw power from one of the outlets in the bathroom. If you have access from above the ceiling, should'nt be too hard of a job after securing a ceiling junction box in.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

> My concern is if you draw power from the hall light would you need the hall light to be on for the bath fan to work?


right. I would need to have a double switch installed in place of the current single switch.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

install a dual switch and you will use the same incoming power and attach the existing wire that runs to the hall light to one of the switches and run a new wire to the location where the ceiling fan will be and attach to the other switch. This way you don't have to cut any sheetrock and can use the same box.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

If you are hiring a licensed electrician, he will advise you as to the best way to do this. It's never a good idea to do electrical work unless you are very knowledgeable about what you are doing. What you are suggesting is a very simple job that any good electrician can handle.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

i sent you a pm william.

in case there are others who are seeking information regarding celing fan boxes, the code requires that you use boxes that are listed, must be designated by the manufacturer as suitable for this purpose, and shall not support ceiling suspended fans that weigh more than 70 lbs. for boxes designed to support fans that weigh more than 35 lbs, the required marking shall include the maximum weight to be supported.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Fans constructed for this purpose will bear the Underwriter's Laboratories (UL) certification "UL Damp"


----------

